

Plugging Into Socket.IO: The Basics - joezimjs
http://www.joezimjs.com/javascript/plugging-into-socket-io-the-basics/?utm_source=news.ycombinator&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=hackernews

======
harrydoukas
Good one and indeed, explains the basics to get someone started. I think what
is missing though from most socket.io (and node.js) tutorials is code examples
and full tutorials of -in browser- clients.

